# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اگر میخوای واقعا موفق بشی اینو بخون...زود

## fateme.tehran

اگر واقعا می خواهی موفق شوی و واقعا تصمیم داری توی زندگی به اون چیزایی که دوست داری برسی اگه واقعا می خواهی توی هر زمینه ای که دوست داری موفقترین باشی باید یه تصمیم خیلی خیلی خلی مهمی بگیری یه تصمیمی توی یه بخش از زندگیت که توی تمام جنبه ای زندگیت تاثیر می گذاره و اون اینه :
این متن زیر  رو با صدای بلند و از صمیم قلب و با تمام وجودت بخون : سعی کن چند بار و چند بار در هفته بخوان انوقت ببین که چه شور و شوق و انرژی فوق العاده در وجودت خواهی یافت که تو را انچنان به سمت موفقیت هدایت خواهد کرد که تا الان برایت غریب بوده .
واما ...
:


*امروز فصل جديد زندگيم را رقم  ميزنم .
*
امروز تصميمي گرفته ام . تصميم گرفته ام تا فصل جديدي در زندگيم رقم بزنم امروز ميخواهم زندگي جديدي را آغاز كنم كه با تمام زندگي گذشته ام زمين تا آسمان متفاوت باشد .
ديروز زندگيم روزها و شبهايي سرشار از روزمرگي بي تفاوتي تنبلي و باري به هر جهت بودن كه جز سفيدي روز و تاريكي شب هيچ اتفاقي ديگر در آن رخ نميداد گذشته است دیروزی که هيچ تازگي در هيچ يك از روز و ماه و هفته و سالش برايم اتفاق نمي افتاد جز گذشتن از دست رفتن جواني و غريبه تر شدن در دنيايي كه هر روزش با روز قبلش متفاوت تر و بهتر بود. روز و شبهايي كه هر لحظه اش رتبه ديگران از من بهتر و درجه و ارزش من و زندگيم از ديگران كمتر و كمتر ميشد .
امروز من از نو متولد مي شوم . و ديگر مثل گذشته نه فكر خواهم كرد و نه احساس و نه زندگي . امروز فقط فقط و فقط به اوج قله موفقيت و پيشرفت و زندگي رويايي كه دوست دارم مي انديشم و براي رسيدن به ان از تمام وجود و قلب و دل و دست و افكار و لحظه لحظه زندگيم مايه مي گذارم .
ديگر پاداش تلاش و كوشش من شكست نخواهد بود . از اين پس هر بامداد قبل از طلوع خورشيد همگام با طلوع سپيده صبح زندگي و اميد با نيرويي كه تاكنون نميشناختم بيدار مي شوم . قدرت من افزايش مي يابد . جديت من آشكار مي شود تا هر لحظه و هر دقيقه زندگيم را همچون طلاي  پر ارزشي در دستانم بگيرم و آنرا در مكاني نهم تا در آينده مرا ثروتمندترين و موفقترین مرد دنيا كند و ان اينگونه است كه اگر امروز را صرف كارهاي تكراري و بهوده و بي ارزش و خواب و تنبلي كنم يعني آخرين فرصت زندگيم را براي بينظير بودن نابود كرده ام و دوباره هزاران هزار درجه و رتبه بايد از گذشته ام در مكاني پستتر و پائينتر قرار بگيرم .
بنابراين هر ساعت و دقيقه و لحظه امروز را گرامي خواهم داشت زيرا هرگز تكرار نخواهند شد چه كسي ميتواند باد را در تور اندازد ؟ هر دقيقه اين روز را با هر دو دست خواهم گرفت و به آن از عشق خود خواهم دميد زيرا بهاي آن وراي قيمت گذاري است . فقط احمقها بين جواهرات نفيس و سنگ ريزه هاي بيابان تفاوتي نمي بينند و ساعات عمر را صرف كارهاي بيهوده و تكراري مي كنند . من اين ساعات را نفيستر خواهم كرد . امروز آرزوي من براي رويارويي با سختيها تنبليها نا اميديها خستگيها و نتوانستنها آنچنان رويايي است در وجودم ُ که هم اكنون و هر لحظه چنان قدرت و انرژي و شور و اشتياقي در من فوران مي كند كه تمام نااميديها و كسلي ها و خستگيها را در هم مي كوبم و با تلاشي خستگي ناپذير و پشتكاري آهنين دقايقم را براي رسيدن به آرزوها و خواسته هام طلايي و افسانه اي مي كنم .
آرزوي من براي رويارويي با جهان بر هر ترسي كه با طلوع خورشيد پيدا شده بود غلبه كرده و من از آن آنچه مي انديشيدم زودتر به خواسته هايم خواهم رسيد .
امروز زندگي جديد و پر از بزرگي را رقم مي زنم . وبا خود سوگند ياد مي كنم كه هيچ چيز زندگي جديد مرا به تعويق نيندازد . من حتي يك لحظه از زندگيم را هم تلف نخواهم كرد چون نه دوباره بدست مي آيد و نه دوباره ميتوانم لحظه اي را جايگزين آن كنم اگر مي خواهم برترين باشم و مطمئنم هستم كه ميتوانم نمي گذارم هيچ چيز بي ارزشي لحظه اي مرا از رسيدن به روياهايم باز دارد . نميگويم عيب نداره فوقش يك روز ديرتر هيچ وقت هيچ موقع و هيچ لحظه .
بزودي من با گامهاي بلند و استوار در ميان انسانها قدم بر مي دارم و آنها مرا نخواهند شناخت زيرا امروز من انسان خارق العاده اي هستم با توانائيها و استععدادهايي بي نظير و بزرگ و عظيم .
 با امید موفقیت همه ی دوستان انجمنی خوب خودم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## مملی تن ها

احساس مسکنم که میخواهید در اینده مشاور شید ولی راهش این نیست باور کنید یک نفر هم تا اخر متن شما را حوصله نمی کنه خوب بخونه متن هر چه کو تاه تر و هرچه ساده تر باشه بهتره

----------


## مملی تن ها

ادم یاد اون سوگند نامه ای می افته که فارغ التحصیلان پزشکی در اخر چند نفری با صدای بلند میخونن

----------


## K0nkurii1111

خوب بود مرسی

----------


## behrouz

*ممنون...بعضیا فک میکنن خیلی بامزن!* :Yahoo (31):

----------


## AmiR13

بسیار ممنون!
دوستان لطفا همش روحیه و انرژی مثبت بدین!!!! دمتون گرم. :Y (682):

----------


## eskalis

منبع :


قدرت ذهن من ( گلچین بهترینها ) - اگه میخوای واقعا موفق بشی اینو بخون

----------


## Parsa-MB

انگیزه گرفتم ممنون

----------


## daniad

قشنگ بود 
مرسی که این چیزا رو شیر میکنین ولی حیف که روانم دیگه مقاوم شده این چیزا روش اثر نمیکنه دیگه 
به یه چیز قوی تر نیازه نوشته فایده نداره

----------


## fateme.tehran

> قشنگ بود 
> مرسی که این چیزا رو شیر میکنین ولی حیف که روانم دیگه مقاوم شده این چیزا روش اثر نمیکنه دیگه 
> به یه چیز قوی تر نیازه نوشته فایده نداره


شروعی دوباره و فراموشی گذشته...فرض کن امروز بهت میگن امسال قراره کنکور آزمایشی شرکت کنی...ادامه رو چیکار میکنی اگر این جمله رو بگن؟؟و خبرم بهت برسه که همه از امروز وقت دارن...اون چی؟

----------


## daniad

تو متوجه نیستی   :Yahoo (1):   مشکل این نیست که قبول نشم . مشکل اصلی که میزنه داغون میکنه آدمو حس شکسته . حس نتونستن  . مثل اینکه تو یه تابوت باشی و زیر خاک و کاری نتونی بکنی و هیچ کسی ام نمیتونه کمکت کنه چون صداتو نمیشنوه . این که 1 سال  کلا زندگیتو عوض کنی و بزاری رو کاری و تهش شکست بخوری  این بده . نه اینکه نگران روز های از دست رفته باشم  نه . مشکل اینه که وقتی چنین شکستی بخوری  وقتی اون تصویر مقتدری که از خودت تو ذهنت داری خراب میشه اون موقس که احساس حقارت میکنی  اون موقس به ... میری :/

----------


## fateme.tehran

> تو متوجه نیستی    مشکل این نیست که قبول نشم . مشکل اصلی که میزنه داغون میکنه آدمو حس شکسته . حس نتونستن  . مثل اینکه تو یه تابوت باشی و زیر خاک و کاری نتونی بکنی و هیچ کسی ام نمیتونه کمکت کنه چون صداتو نمیشنوه . این که 1 سال  کلا زندگیتو عوض کنی و بزاری رو کاری و تهش شکست بخوری  این بده . نه اینکه نگران روز های از دست رفته باشم  نه . مشکل اینه که وقتی چنین شکستی بخوری  وقتی اون تصویر مقتدری که از خودت تو ذهنت داری خراب میشه اون موقس که احساس حقارت میکنی  اون موقس به ... میری :/


اگر دست رو دست بذاری و کاری واسه موفقیتت نکنی  و سد جات درجا بزنی،خوبه ؟

----------


## daniad

> اگر دست رو دست بذاری و کاری واسه موفقیتت نکنی  و سد جات درجا بزنی،خوبه ؟


 نه نیست تو راست میگی  :Yahoo (94):   . راستش الان که پستمو میخونم خندم میگیره که چیا نوشتم  :Yahoo (94):   فعلا با قدرت ادامه میدیم و مثل خر میخونیم

----------


## fateme.tehran

> نه نیست تو راست میگی   . راستش الان که پستمو میخونم خندم میگیره که چیا نوشتم   فعلا با قدرت ادامه میدیم و مثل خر میخونیم


آفریییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییین
موفقیت ازانه کسیه که به حرفای قبلش بخنده

----------


## fateme.tehran

اینم عکسش...بذارین رو بک گراند گوشی و لپ تاپو کامپیوترتون

----------


## fateme.tehran

http://h1.asset.aparat.com/public/us...02812-358p.mp4

----------


## fateme.tehran

*راه‌ها و عوامل موفقیت*
راه‌های موفقیت انسان بستگی به چند امر دارد که در این‌جا به طور خلاصه به آنها اشاره می‌شود:
*1. هدفمندى*‏
آنچه که آدمی را به سوی موفقیت و مقام والای خود و رشد شخصیتی می‌کشاند، داشتن هدف‌های ارزنده در زندگی است. اما انسان در برگزیدن هدف‌ها باید حدود توانایی و نیرو واستعدادهای خود را در نظر بگیرد و از بلندپروازی‌های بیجا و نامعقول اجتناب ورزد، چرا که نتیجه‌اش محرومیت و ناکامی خواهد بود. امام علی(ع) این نکته را چنین خاطرنشان می‌سازند: «هرکس بیش از اندازه و حدود خود، چیزی بخواهد، سزاوار محرومیت و ناکامی است».[14]
جست‌وجوى موفقیت، همیشه با هدفى آغاز می‌شود؛ زیرا انسان، عاقل و باشعور است و باید کارهایش خردمندانه باشد که هم از زندگى لذت ببرد و هم در راستاى هدفى ارزشمند گام بردارد تا سرگردان نشود.
هرکس نیروهاى خود را در کارى مهم، با هدفى معین به‌کار گیرد، بی‌تردید پیروزى و موفقیت‌هاى زیادى خواهد دید. قهرمان شدن در ورزش، موفقیت در تحصیلات عالى، مهارت ویژه در کار فنى، بالندگى و نوآورى در شغل و حرفه، نامدار شدن در اکتشاف و اختراع و از همه مهم‌تر، موفقیت در خودسازى معنوى و عبادت پروردگار، همه ‏و همه در گرو داشتن هدفى مشخص و تلاش در راستاى آن است.
2. نظم و انضباط
نظم و انضباط نه تنها از رازهای موفقیت و پیروزی مردان بزرگ و سامان دهنده زندگی می‌باشد، بلکه کاخ بلند آفرینش هستی روی نظم و انضباط استوار شده است.[15]
*3. اعتماد به نفس‏*
اعتماد به نفس؛ یعنى، شخص احساس کند نیرو و کفایت دارد؛[16] یعنى شخص توانمندى و توانایى درونى انجام کارها را در خود حس کند.[17]
به باور روان‌شناسان، اعتماد به نفس اساس رستگارى و پیشرفت است. با اعتماد به نفس، عزم انسان راسخ می‌شود و با اتکا به دیگرى، ضعیف می‌شود. کمک دیگران به شخص، پشتکار را سست می‏کند؛ زیرا در این ‏صورت، انسان انگیزه‌اى براى کوشش نمی‌یابد.[18]
شاید به نظر برسد که اعتماد به نفس، نقطه مقابل اعتماد به خدا است و فردى که به خدا توکل و اعتماد دارد، نمی‌تواند اعتماد به نفس داشته باشد و باید انتخاب کند؛ زندگى بر مبناى توکل به خدا و یا اعتماد به نفس. ولی با اندکى دقت، روشن خواهد شد که این‌گونه نیست و اعتماد به نفس از ابعاد اصلى و مهم توکل به خدا است. توکل به خدا به معناى واقعى آن «به‌کارگیرى اسباب طبیعى براى رسیدن به اهداف و در عین‏ حال، واگذارى نتایج و اثربخشى آنها به خواست و مشیت الهى» است و منشأ اعتماد به نفس نیز خدا است. نتیجه این باور، آن می‌شود که باید به نیروها و توانایی‌هاى خود متکى بود و با بهره‌گیرى از این نیروهاى خداداد، در مسیر پُرپیچ‌وخم زندگى، بار خویش را به دوش کشید.[19]
*4. داشتن اراده‏*
اراده در هر کار و فعالیت و رفتارى، نقش اساسى و بنیادین دارد و براى رسیدن به هدف، ضرورى و لازم است. شخص با اراده کسى است که وقتى در مورد کارى، به خوبى اندیشید، تصمیم به انجام آن می‌گیرد و با ثبات‌قدم، آن‌را اجرا می‌کند.
ضرورت اراده به‌گونه‌اى است که اگر تمام علل و عوامل تحقق کارى آماده باشد، ولى اراده وجود نداشته باشد، آن کار به سرانجام نخواهد رسید. افراد زیادى را می‌بینیم که وسایل و امکانات موفقیت و پیروزى آنها آماده است، ولى موفق نیستند. آنان یا اراده ندارند و یا اراده‌شان قوى نیست و به دلیل مشکلات روان‌شناختى، نمی‌توانند تصمیم جدى بگیرند.
اگر اراده انسان سست شود، زندگى نابسامان می‌گردد و باران شکست و ناکامى از هر سو بر او فرو می‌بارد. در چنین شرایطى، استعداد، نبوغ، دانش و قدرت مادى، هیچ‌یک به بار نمی‌نشینند و کامیابى به ارمغان نمی‌آورند.
در آموزه‌هاى اسلامى بر تقویت اراده و عزم قوى سفارش بسیار شده است[20] و یکى‏ از صفات بارز مؤمنان، اراده استوار و عزم راسخ در راه عقیده و ارزش‌هاى دینى و انسانى بیان شده است. امام باقر(ع) در این‌باره می‌فرماید: «مؤمن از کوه استوارتر و مستحکم‌تر است؛ زیرا اجزایى از کوه جدا می‌شود، ولى از دین مؤمن، چیزى جدا نمی‌گردد».[21]
*5. مشورت با افراد موفق[22] ‏*
یکى از ابزارهاى موفقیت و پشتوانه‌هاى محکم براى نیل به اهداف، استفاده از تجربه، علم، اندیشه و توانمندى دیگران است. هم‌فکرى و بهره‌گیرى از توانمندى و تجارب دیگران، باعث کاهش خطا در برنامه‌های زندگی و تسریع در رسیدن به هدف می‌شود. افرادى که در کارهاى مهم با صلاح‌اندیشى و مشورت دیگران اقدام می‌کنند، کمتر گرفتار لغزش می‌شوند و کارهاى آنان بیشتر قرین موفقیت، سلامتى و بالندگى است. امام على(ع) می‌فرماید: «هرکس با خردمندان مشورت کند، با انوار خردهاى آنان، روشنى یابد و به راه درست و رستگارى نایل گردد».[23]
افرادى که گرفتار استبداد رأى می‌شوند و خود را بی‌نیاز از افکار دیگران می‌دانند، هرچند در گستره اندیشه، موفق باشند، مبتلا به خطاهاى بزرگ می‌شوند. حضرت على(ع) در این‌باره می‌فرماید: «کسى که استبداد به رأى داشته باشد، هلاک می‌شود و کسى که با افراد بزرگ و متخصص و صاحب اندیشه مشورت کند، در عقل آنان شریک شده، از آن بهره می‌برد».[24]
*6. یاد خدا*
ارتباط با خدا و دل بستگى به او، افزون بر ایجاد اطمینان قلبى و صفاى درونى، از عوامل مؤثر در رشد روحى، معنوى و سایر جنبه‌هاى شخصیتى انسان است. عبادت و ارتباط با خدا، مایه رسیدن به تقوا و پرهیزکارى[25] و تقوا نیز عامل رستگارى‏[26]انسان است.[27]
*7. اخلاص*
اخلاص، اکسیر نابی است که به عمل انسان اثر می‌بخشد. اخلاص به معنای پاک بودن رفتار و کردار آدمی از تظاهر و ریا و سایر امور شرک آمیز است.[28] یکى از آثار اخلاص، موفقیت در کارهای زندگی است. امام على(ع) در این‌باره فرمود: «موفقیت در کارها، به خالص کردن نیت‌ها است».[29]
*8. توسل به اهل بیت عصمت و طهارت(ع)*[30]
*9. دورى از گناه‏*
هدف نهایى خلقت انسان، رسیدن به کمال و سعادت ابدى است. خداوند متعال، ابزار و وسایل خوشبختى بندگان را فراهم ساخته و به آنان راه مستقیم کمال و سعادت را نشان داده است. از موانع و مشکلات بزرگ در مسیر تکامل انسان، گناه و نافرمانى است. گناه و نافرمانى، انسان را در جاده‌هاى هلاکت و وحشت وارد می‌کند و سرانجامى اندوه‌بار براى او رقم می‌زند. گناه، زهر کشنده‌اى است که درمانش، فقط توبه و بازگشت واقعى به فطرت انسانى و بندگى خداوند است. آثار گناه، فقط در جهان آخرت نمودار نمی‌شود و بسیارى از آثار آن در دنیا نیز گریبان‌گیر انسان می‌شود.[31]
10. تلاش و کوشش
زندگى، میدان کارزار و تلاش و کوشش است. در این نبرد، یکى پیروز می‌شود و جلو می‌رود و دیگرى دچار شکست می‌شود. اولى غرق در سرور و شادى و دومى دردمند و غمگین است. آنان که پیروز می‌شوند و به هدف‌هایشان دست می‌یابند، کسانی‌اند که اگر شکست بخورند و گرفتار مشکلات شوند، بجاى یأس و ناامیدى دوباره برمی‌خیزند و به راه خود ادامه می‌دهند. شکست و مشکلات به اراده آنان آسیبى وارد نمی‌کند بلکه عزم و اراده آنان را نیز استوارتر می‌کند.
بسیارى می‌پندارند که خوشبختى و موفقیت، کیمیایى است در خارج از وجود آنان و اگر ستاره بخت در آسمان زندگى کسى بدرخشد، او به سعادت و موفقیت خواهد رسید. این افراد باور ندارند که سعادت، زاییده خود انسان است که می‌تواند با ایمان، تلاش و پشتکار، آینده خود را بسازد.
البته روشن است که توانمندى افراد و محیط اجتماعى و خانوادگى و امکانات زندگی آنان متفاوت است، مثلاً فردى که در خانواده‌اى ثروتمند زندگى می‌کند، با فردى که در خانواده‌اى فقیر است، تفاوت آشکار دارد،  ولى مهم آن است که هرکسى در هر شرایطى از استعداد و توانمندى خود استفاده کند و در گستره وجودى خود تلاش کند و زندگى خود را بسازد. همان فرد فقیر با تلاش و کوشش می‌تواند براى خودش زندگى قابل قبولى بسازد و رضایت ‏خاطر داشته باشد.
در اسلام، گستره عظیمى از آموزه‌ها را می‌بینیم که موفقیت و تکامل و لذت‌ها را در گرو تلاش، پشتکار و پایدارى می‌دانند. خداوند متعال در قرآن کریم می‌فرماید: «انسان در سایه تلاش و کوشش می‌تواند به خواسته‏هاى خود برسد».[32] امام على(ع) در جنگ جمل خطاب به محمد حنفیه فرمود: «اگر کوه‌ها از جاى خود حرکت کنند، تو از جاى خود تکان مخور»؛[33] یعنى در راه رسیدن به هدف، استقامت و پایدارى داشته باش و بدان که در سایه پشتکار و تحمل دشواری‌ها، می‌توان به قله‌هاى افتخار و پیروزى رسید.
*11. صبر و تحمل مشکلات*
یکی از اموری که در توفیق یافتن انسان دخالت زیادی دارد و شرط موفقیت در کارها به‌ویژه در کارهای بزرگ است، صبر و تحمل مشکلات است.[34]
12. تأمین اقتصادى‏
اصل رفاه و برخوردارى معقول همراه با گشایش و فزونى، مادام که در سیر حیات طیبه باشد، در اسلام به ‏عنوان ارزش به رسمیت شناخته شده؛ تا جایی ‏که قرآن کریم بر کسانی که بهره‌مندى از این‌گونه مواهب را تحریم می‌کنند، سخت خُرده می‌گیرد.[35] از نظر اسلام هم فقر مفرط مانع پیشرفت مادی و معنوی انسان در زندگی است و هم ممکن است ثروت فراوان حالت غرور و طغیان آورد. گرچه اقشار ثروتمند، فقیر و متوسط جامعه همگی توان رسیدن به اوج سعادت را دارند، اما بهترین حالت براى به یاد خدا بودن، فراغت خاطر و تمرکز در امور معنوی در زندگی، می‌تواند در یک زندگی متوسط به دست آید. کسى که فقیر است دایم باید به فکر آب و نان خانواده خود باشد و همچنین کسى که مال و منال فراوان دارد، همواره باید وقت و نیروى خود را در جهت سامان دادن و حفظ و حراست اموال خود به هدر بدهد. در مقابل افرادى که از یک زندگى آبرومند و ساده و کافى برخوردارند، فکرى راحت خواهند داشت و به موفقیت در زندگی نزدیک‌تر هستند.
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nurse1997

یکم خلاصه تر..........

----------


## ghazal74

قشنگ بود متنش
انگیزه بخشو زیبا

----------


## fateme.tehran

http://dl3.patoghu.com/dlpatogh/92/A...ghu.com%5d.pdf

----------


## laleh74

اینایی ک میگید خوب بود واقعا تا آخر خوندید؟اگه آره،چطوری؟ :Yahoo (117): 
از قرمزیش چشام کور شد استارتر عزیز :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> اینایی ک میگید خوب بود واقعا تا آخر خوندید؟اگه آره،چطوری؟
> از قرمزیش چشام کور شد استارتر عزیز


با تشکر از شما..تغییر داده خواهد شد

----------


## fateme.tehran

روزی شیطان همه جا جار زد كه قصد دارد از كار خود دست بكشد و وسایلش را با تخفیف مناسب به فروش بگذارد.او ابزارهای خود را به شكل چشمگیری به نمایش گذاشت. این وسایل شامل خودپرستی، شهوت، نفرت، خشم، آز، حسادت، قدرت‌طلبی و دیگر شرارت‌ها بود.ولی در میان آنها یكی كه بسیار كهنه و مستعمل به نظر می‌رسید، بهای گرانی داشت و شیطان حاضر نبود آن را ارزان بفروشد.كسی از او پرسید: این وسیله چیست؟شیطان پاسخ داد: این نومیدی و افسردگی ا‌ست آن مرد با حیرت گفت: چرا این قدر گران است؟شیطان با همان لبخند مرموزش پاسخ داد: چون این مؤثرترین وسیلة من است. هرگاه سایر ابزارم بی‌اثر می‌شوند، فقط با این وسیله می‌توانم در قلب انسان‌ها رخنه كنم و كاری را به انجام برسانم. اگر فقط موفق شوم كسی را به احساس نومیدی، دلسردی و اندوه وا دارم، می‌توانم با او هر آنچه می‌خواهم بكنم.من این وسیله را در مورد تمامی انسان‌ها به كار برده‌ام. به همین دلیل این قدر كهنه است.امید دارویی است كه شفا نمی دهد، اما درد را قابل تحمل می كند.موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## saeedkh76

مرسی استارتر

----------


## reza1375

:Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):  :Y (562):

----------


## Harmonica

این حرف رو میخاستم ی جا بزنم!
بعد سال ها تجربه ب این نتیجه رسیدم
یکی از راه ها واسه نتیجه خوب گرفتن اینه ک چندتا کتاب محدود خوب آموزشی حتی دبیر یا دی وی دی داشته باشی و سوالات آزمون های گاج قلم گزینه و غیره رو از طریق همین سایت تهیه کنی و بزنی 
و زیاد دنبال کتاب های متفرقه و تست های زیاد و تالیفی نری!


و دیگر هیچ!!!

----------


## POlyhYmNia

:Yahoo (65):   :Yahoo (1):   Great

----------


## Huot

> Great


سلام دوست عزیز ، بالاخره یه همشهری گل اینجا دیدیم ، 
مطلم بد نبود

----------


## T!G3R

> ( ضمیر ناخود آگاه فرق بین واقعیت وادا دراوردن رو نمیفهمه)یعنی اگر شما به مدت 21 روزیا 30 روز ادای یک دانش اموز عالی رو در بیارید بعد از این مدت واقعا تبدیل به چنین دانش اموزی میشید (البته منظورم این نیست که مثل اون لباس بپوشید)


سلام
ممنونم ابجی خیلی خوب بود
___________________________
ر.ا:ایا فکر میکنی این تاپیک های انگیزشی موثر واقع میشه ؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (16):

----------


## fateme.tehran



----------


## DARKSIDER

چوخ ساغول

----------


## fateme.tehran

( ضمیر ناخود  آگاه فرق بین واقعیت وادا دراوردن رو نمیفهمه)یعنی اگر شما به مدت 21 روزیا  30 روز ادای یک دانش اموز عالی رو در بیارید بعد از این مدت واقعا تبدیل  به چنین دانش اموزی میشید (البته منظورم این نیست که مثل اون لباس بپوشید)

----------


## Anomander Rake

> ( ضمیر ناخود  آگاه فرق بین واقعیت وادا دراوردن رو نمیفهمه)یعنی اگر شما به مدت 21 روزیا  30 روز ادای یک دانش اموز عالی رو در بیارید بعد از این مدت واقعا تبدیل  به چنین دانش اموزی میشید (البته منظورم این نیست که مثل اون لباس بپوشید)


اتفاقا طرز لباس پوشیدن یکی از لازمه هایی هست که باید در کنار بقیه کار ها هم انجام داد.

----------


## m a h s a

عاقا زود خوندمش :Yahoo (4):  

فرمایش بعدی؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> اتفاقا طرز لباس پوشیدن یکی از لازمه هایی هست که باید در کنار بقیه کار ها هم انجام داد.


متشکرم واقعا..بله درست میفرمایید.ادادروردن مثل خود اون کاره

----------

